
Ask HN: Please hide the karma and points from me - d--b
Hi there.<p>I really like HN, I think it&#x27;s the best place to keep in touch with tech news. I like comments too, as they often provide good counterpoints and details about stories.<p>I try to comment &#x2F; submit sometimes as well to participate, but whenever I do, I tend to get obsessed with points and karma. I&#x27;ll check the feed every 2-3 minutes to see if I get upvoted, or see if my comment tanks in the feed. I know why I&#x27;m doing this: it&#x27;s because I love the feeling of random people liking what I have to say. And I think it&#x27;s a fairly human thing to do. But then I feel like crap spending so much time looking at that stupid karma number.<p>My question is: is there ANY value to the user to display that karma number and points on HN comments &#x2F; submission?<p>I feel that hiding the numbers would increase the quality of submissions and comments, while preventing a lot of people like myself wasting some time.<p>Oh, and it will also keep me from getting infuriated when I get downvoted in the first minutes after I post.
======
DamonHD
Slashdot chose to hide its exact equivalent number (you only get a descriptive
phrase) and one of the original team said here on HN recently that Slashdot
might have been better to keep it.

